# Godzilla Motorsport Dyno Record



## Willo (Feb 2, 2005)

DiRTgarage said:


> Mark Jacobsen and the team at Godzilla Motorsport today rasied the benchmark in this country for tough high horsepower GTR's. In the "Power Championship" at Autosalon final battle in Sydney today the car made a staggering 911 AWKW on its first run then backed up that figure and made another 20AWKW more...YES 931 AWKW!!!
> 
> The car was run with the factory ATTESSA to control torque split and i viewed the data with Todd from Mainline after the runs and it had a 65% rear 35% front split...no games here.
> 
> ...


That's 1235hp at all four running a Godzilla Motorsport prepared RB26 with GT47 combo.

SAU Link


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Awesome effort, well done indeed, what was the fuel used and boost needed to get that figure?

Bet it still on the stock crank too?

Rob


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Willo said:


> That's 1235hp at all four running a Godzilla Motorsport prepared RB26 with GT47 combo.
> 
> SAU Link


You beat me to it willo, was going to post this up last night. Would have been insane to see both the RH9(Godzilla motorsports customer) and GASR34(Gas R34 Demo car) R34 GT-R's run 900kw's plus side by side. Great to see with the release of the r35 that the r34/33/32 devolopment hasn't slowed down!


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Awesome effort, well done indeed, what was the fuel used and boost needed to get that figure?
> 
> Bet it still on the stock crank too?
> 
> Rob


Edit; Just read car is still 2.6 Capacity, Stock prepped block, gt47-88, c16 fuel and alot of boost..


----------



## V_SPEC_R32_GTR (Dec 14, 2008)

you got to love the RB26, much better than the RB30


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

How come you think the RB26 is better than the RB30 ? I'd just say it's horses for courses......depends on what you're after.

Comments like that just start arguements........... just appreciate what's been done by Godzilla Motorsport or go to the Performance Car forums.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

V_SPEC_R32_GTR said:


> you got to love the RB26, much better than the RB30


Are you saying that a power figures like that cant be achieved with an rb30? The bottom end of the motor is just a pump. Doesnt have much to do with making horsepower. Thats done up top.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

V_SPEC_R32_GTR said:


> you got to love the RB26, much better than the RB30


Your right:thumbsup: for a 2600cc engine the RB26 is far superior to a RB30 and Godzilla's results are nothing short of incredible.

Rob


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

awesome result well done mark ,gives me something to aim for .


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Great stuff. I love it when the Rb 26 is making those figures. Glad they kept it in there.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah baby,thatès what Im talking about.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I deffo agree with Rob @ Rips .
Your right for a 2600cc engine the RB26 is far superior to a RB30.


Big well done guys.

Mick.:smokin::smokin::smokin::smokin::smokin:


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

They only have that itty bitty GT47-88 on the car ? They need to get the GT55-91 on it to make some real power.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

m6beg said:


> I deffo agree with Rob @ Rips .
> Your right for a 2600cc engine the RB26 is far superior to a RB30.


There is no replacement for displacement. Just look at some 2JZ's. Two Supras pegged the dyno at the SILV event this year. 1500+ at the wheels. 3.4 liter cars with big turbos. 

YouTube - SILV '08 SW's 1500WHP on a DynoJet

The one in the video, it says its SWs. That is the car that did 241 mph in a standing mile.
Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: Toyota Supra at the Texas Mile 241.8 mph


----------



## gtr.craig (Aug 7, 2008)

Lol tihs conversations fun to read!:chuckle:at the moment i have a 33 with a hks 2.8 and selling it to possibly buy a 32 with a RB30.i belive bigger is better:bowdown1:more power with less effort!!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

tyndago said:


> There is no replacement for displacement. Just look at some 2JZ's. Two Supras pegged the dyno at the SILV event this year. 1500+ at the wheels. 3.4 liter cars with big turbos.


Would be very interesting to see these GTRs on a Dynojet, they are quite a bit happier (well pretty much every dyno is...) than Dyno Dynamics dynos, which makes these numbers that much more impressive. Those two cars are making extremely serious power!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Great figures for sure.
At the end of the day though unless it can be harnessed- dyno power is pub talk 
got to be able to use it


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

trackday addict said:


> Great figures for sure.
> At the end of the day though unless it can be harnessed- dyno power is pub talk
> got to be able to use it


Agree.


Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I agree to a point as well and you'll always get the guys who say the dyno's arn't acurate or whatever, but on the day, on the same dyno's they won and they are actually running 7.8 in a pretty basic GTR so it is backed up with some pretty incredible times/mph.

If I had the budget, I'd be building motors and running them up on engine dyno's to destruction and see just how much these incredible RBs can make, even HTs 2000 odd hp is obviously not at destruction point with their design so who knows how far it could go if you just didn't care if it all blew to bits ????


Rob


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

lol - agreed Rob
would be nice to have use of one of the F1 teams engine test centres & blow up approx 50 rbs 10 stock, 10 with certain mods, another 10 with more mods etc etc would be great learning !!


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Nitromethane....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tyndago said:


> Nitromethane....


hahhaha, I was just thinking exactly the same thing :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

trackday addict said:


> lol - agreed Rob
> would be nice to have use of one of the F1 teams engine test centres & blow up approx 50 rbs 10 stock, 10 with certain mods, another 10 with more mods etc etc would be great learning !!





I was under the impression that some tuners here in the UK did that anyway, but without the F1 teams test centre.


:chuckle:


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

lol


----------



## Turbo Piston (Aug 11, 2008)

Yea i was there in Sydney watching RH9!! I couldn't believe it made that much power! It was running NOS though!

On his third run, he blew an intercooler pipe haha! But that normally happens with these high powered cars, when it comes to the second or third run, something normally gives way! Great effort though!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

One of the guys there, has the cheek to call himself RH9, and even has RH9 stickers on his R34.

So why the hell hasn't the owner run the car down the strip to 'earn' those RH9 stickers?

Even members on that Aussie forum tell him to run a 9 or take the stickers off. And just look at that registration number. The bare-faced cheek of it :chuckle:











A few quotes from Down Under;

R31Nismoid says "However take the damn RH9 off the car, its a disgrace to everything that is RH9. For Shame"

DiRTgarage says "it may skip the 9 second bracket and go straight into the 8's...damn...it may spoil my plans to be Australia's next 8 second GTR"

R31Nismoid then says "Not one pass under 10.00 in the 4-5 years the stickers/plates have been on the car"


Well as far as I'm concerned, that isn't an RH9 car. No car is an RH9 car until it has run a 9 on the strip. Bollox to the dyno, those numbers mean absolutely nothing at all, unless you're a dyno queen. And we all know there are way too many of those about, already.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I can tell you one thing for sure IT ISN'T EASY doing the RH9 in a full road car.


Mick.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I think you're being stupid ...
Its a number plate... 
It doesnt say "Ive run a 9"
It says "RH9", maybe hes a fan of 9 sec goddies ?
You should go around complaining about all the other personalised plates that are not factual interpretations of the vehicle they are fitted to.....
"Midden" springs to mind instantly ....

oops, sees the rh9 sticker ....
sigh ...

hes a tosser ...


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I think you're being stupid ...
> Its a number plate...
> It doesnt say "Ive run a 9"
> It says "RH9", maybe hes a fan of 9 sec goddies ?
> ...



It's a good job what you think doesn't matter then, eh Glenn. And by the way, 10/10 for totally missing the point of my post.

It was the sticker I mainly took the piss out of, not the personalised plate. The registration plate just adds to the stupidity value of the owner. I mean, it's so obviously an RH9 car, it just hasn't actually run one, ever :thumbsup: 

Don't you consider that lying? I mean, implying to the whole world that you are a 9 second capable car, and then never being under 10 seconds in your life? Why not just go the whole hog and say the car is RH6? That way it will be even faster than the Heat Treatment GTR and be the world record holder too, despite never running that time anyway.

That's called bullsh1t in this country, Glenn. If you have the cheek to put a sticker which implies membership of the 9 second club, then we expect you to have run a 9 already.

At least when RIPS use their EZY9's or EZY8's registrations, the cars have actually run those times on the strip, and not been sat on the dyno stroking their dicks to an irrelevant number with which to impress other dickheads down at the pub.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

m6beg said:


> I can tell you one thing for sure IT ISN'T EASY doing the RH9 in a full road car.
> 
> 
> Mick.



That's very true Mick, but you and the other 9 second road cars didn't go slapping RH9 stickers all over your cars, and calling yourself RH9 in the first place. You guys claimed your RH9 membership by running a 9 on the strip, that cheating Aussie didn't 


:chuckle:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I think you're being stupid ...
> Its a number plate...
> It doesnt say "Ive run a 9"
> It says "RH9", maybe hes a fan of 9 sec goddies ?
> ...


Its like sticking an M5 badge on a 530i - GAY

Theres a twat driving round central london in a Z4M with a reg plate that says "UR02SLO" or something similar... he drives it like a bloody granny!


----------



## Speeddm (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey maybe he means 1/8 mile.


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm the first to shout down car owners for not having run the times they claim but if you think this GTR is incapable of tunning quicker than ten-flat, you need your head checked.


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

Boosted said:


> It's a good job what you think doesn't matter then, eh Glenn. And by the way, 10/10 for totally missing the point of my post.
> 
> It was the sticker I mainly took the piss out of, not the personalised plate. The registration plate just adds to the stupidity value of the owner. I mean, it's so obviously an RH9 car, it just hasn't actually run one, ever :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


well said. with all the other stickers on that back it sorta implies that its capable or has run it lol
if it has then good on him, he earned it.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

2rismo said:


> I'm the first to shout down car owners for not having run the times they claim but if you think this GTR is incapable of tunning quicker than ten-flat, you need your head checked.




Then why hasn't it?


Why has the sticker and plate been on the car 4 or 5 years(according to an Aussie member of that forum), and why is it still no faster than 10 seconds?

Time slip showing a 9 or STFU please. Dyno's don't mean jack sh1t, the proof is in the pudding. So tell us then, just what is its fastest time?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Agreed, it has the power to run a 9 (or faster) but it hasn't done it - so end of story. RH9 cars have run nines, that one hasn't.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> I can tell you one thing for sure IT ISN'T EASY doing the RH9 in a full road car.
> 
> 
> Mick.


I agree, its just a little easier to get the result in some full road cars than others aye Mick, :chuckle:

I'll grab my coat, lol


----------



## V_SPEC_R32_GTR (Dec 14, 2008)

canman said:


> How come you think the RB26 is better than the RB30 ? I'd just say it's horses for courses......depends on what you're after.
> 
> Comments like that just start arguements........... just appreciate what's been done by Godzilla Motorsport or go to the Performance Car forums.


I was just shearing my own opinion and thanks to robbie pointing out the obivious, i wasnt trying to make a arguement, everyone is entitled to their own opinion.

some one delete what i said before, if it going to make arguements 

i was just thinking out loud


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Best time it had ran that i'd heard of was 11.5 with full slicks.That time was a long time ago, but you can all bet bollocks that with godzilla motorsport now turning the spanners that this car WILL be into the single digits very quickly.


----------



## Willo (Feb 2, 2005)

With the old motor and turbo and a Godzilla tune it ran a couple of shake down passes of around 10.5 @ 140+mph.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I'm in full support of any quick or powerfull skyline, I just hope he gets it out there and lays some good times/mph to sort this out once and for all.

It "should" run 8s even if it does weigh 1600+kg, time will tell and best of luck,

Rob


----------



## R-Rated (Dec 16, 2008)

sorry but i have to correct you there willo.. RH9 ran several times at willowbank with a professional driver behind the wheel (mark) yet still only managed to run a string of 11 sec passes before finally cracking the 10sec barrier with a pb of [email protected] so its a lie saying 140+mph u could say though it did 140-mph and that was with his t88-38gk set up which correct me if im wrong made 795AWKW? 
All this is besides the point though. quite simply this car IS NOT a RH9 gtr. it doesnt meet the requirements of that class and as we speak it doesnt deserve those plates as they have to be earned.. and being a dyno princess making 931AWKW doesnt mean its a 9sec car although it has the potential to be btw its not a dyno queen because it didnt win the dyno comp
taking nothing away from the car its a shit load of power and well done to team.. but simply it hasnt earned those plates.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

So with 795wkw it did a 10.5 @ 139mph with a pro driver and lots of practise??
Thats the times/mph a 450wkw full street trim GTR can do pretty easily.

What does it weigh 3000kg???? wtf. something doesn't add up to me.

Rob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> So with 795wkw it did a 10.5 @ 139mph with a pro driver and lots of practise??
> Thats the times/mph a 450wkw full street trim GTR can do pretty easily.
> 
> What does it weigh 3000kg???? wtf. something doesn't add up to me.
> ...




Probably due to the fact that they've built a one trick pony.

Sure, it can post big dyno numbers, but what's the ****ing point in that? Ego massage?

Perhaps if they'd concentrated on 'driveability' instead of willy waving on the dyno, then just maybe, the car might actually run faster than a mid 10.

There's a saying that's often quoted at certain times, now seems like one of those times, 'All the gear..........and no idea' :chuckle:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Once Godzilla have spent a bit of proper time on this car I have no doubt it will be happy days.:thumbsup:

Leave the sticker on i say it would be silly to go and buy another one.




Mick


----------



## DiRTgarage (Oct 5, 2007)

m6beg said:


> I can tell you one thing for sure IT ISN'T EASY doing the RH9 in a full road car.
> 
> 
> Mick.


got that right Mick.

Look some of you guys have got it all wrong. The RH9 club is acredited to the workshop who built the car not the car itself. All cars that are built by that workshop can wear that decal if they so choose. just for the record id not put it on my car if it had not ran 9's on street rubber.

My car under Croydon racing at the time is their only official RH9 car...john and i used to both be Croydon cars...now i dont care a flying fu(k that John has RH9 plates and decals on the car...its his car! So why should it bother anyone else?

Trying to lighten the mood up...Years ago a friend gave me a yellow envelope which in big letters said "only open this after you run a 9 sec. pass" now this envelope kicked around in the end pocket of my race bag for a few years. The night i ran my first 9 i was about to load the car up when i remembered the envelope. A few of the Skylines Australia crew were there having a few coldies when i opened it....what did it contain?....two RH9 decals for the cars rear 1/4 windows. So i put them on in the pits before loading the car up and we all cheers the car with beer. It was a nice touch.


----------



## Willo (Feb 2, 2005)

R-Rated said:


> sorry but i have to correct you there willo.. RH9 ran several times at willowbank with a professional driver behind the wheel (mark) yet still only managed to run a string of 11 sec passes before finally cracking the 10sec barrier with a pb of [email protected] so its a lie saying 140+mph u could say though it did 140-mph and that was with his t88-38gk set up which correct me if im wrong made 795AWKW?
> All this is besides the point though. quite simply this car IS NOT a RH9 gtr. it doesnt meet the requirements of that class and as we speak it doesnt deserve those plates as they have to be earned.. and being a dyno princess making 931AWKW doesnt mean its a 9sec car although it has the potential to be btw its not a dyno queen because it didnt win the dyno comp
> taking nothing away from the car its a shit load of power and well done to team.. but simply it hasnt earned those plates.


I didn't say it was a RH9, nor did I say it had run a 9 second pass. I have no opinion one way or the other about stickers. I am only relaying information I was told, 10.5 @ 142mph was my information. The information I have is it has run multiple 10 second passes, it has run over 140mph multiple times, but I can't comment on the when/why/how.

As for being a dyno princess, the owner is making steps to change that but of course everyone wants to focus on what stickers it does or doesn't have?? The facts are simple, Godzilla Motorsport built and tuned a 2.6L RB26 to over 1200hp which is more can be said for most people, and *this* is the point of this thread.

Who else here has built a 1000hp+ RB26??


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Godzilla Motorsports has a 7 second R32 GT-R right ? So they have built cars capable of way under a 9 second pass. 

As far as wearing the stickers, its not a RH9 car it shouldn't have them on. A 9 second capable car is not a 9 second car. Otherwise , what would even be the point of running it down the 1/4 mile for best time ? We could just put all the numbers in a computer and get a theoretical best time. 

Its like running a 11.0 the last time I went to the track. Should have been a 10 second pass, was an 11 second pass. To me, a big difference between 11.00001 and 10.99999.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tyndago said:


> To me, a big difference between 11.00001 and 10.99999.


True, in fact if I'm taking a new customers car to the strip and we end up in an 11.00 to 12.00 street class (where your eliminated if you run a 10) I'm more than happy to break out later in the day/night and get a 10 because an 11.00 is worth jack shyte compared to a 10.99 or better.

A GTR owner is usually FAR more excited about getting a 10 than possibly winning the 11.00 class.

Once you run a 10 (or a 9, or an 8) alot changes, people start to take note, suddenly pix of the car is in magazines etc, you have proven the car can do something ALOT of people talk about being able to do but never seem to actually achieve.

There is no question the "RH9" car makes the power and even de-tuned to all hell even on stock suspension and DOT tyres it should lay 9s with ease. 

I'm absolutly sure, and 100% back the fact that the "RH9" GTR will easily run 9s with the help of Godzilla motorsports, I genuinly hope they do and best of luck to them and you never know, they may well earn a RH8 sticker and surprise us all.:bowdown1:

Go for it guys!!!

Rob


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Is that the old RH9 car that Mario used to feature on his site?


----------



## DiRTgarage (Oct 5, 2007)

who is Mario?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

DiRTgarage said:


> who is Mario?


Yea who is it?


Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> True, in fact if I'm taking a new customers car to the strip and we end up in an 11.00 to 12.00 street class (where your eliminated if you run a 10) I'm more than happy to break out later in the day/night and get a 10 because an 11.00 is worth jack shyte compared to a 10.99 or better.
> 
> A GTR owner is usually FAR more excited about getting a 10 than possibly winning the 11.00 class.
> 
> ...


Show me that sticker!!!!!


Mick


----------



## DiRTgarage (Oct 5, 2007)

good to see we have the same sense of humour Mick...haha

lets get it back on topic with a nice video...

YouTube - RH9 FINAL BATTLE 08


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

DiRTgarage said:


> good to see we have the same sense of humour Mick...haha
> 
> lets get it back on topic with a nice video...
> 
> YouTube - RH9 FINAL BATTLE 08


Good man. :bowdown1::bowdown1:


Mick


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

Boosted said:


> Time slip showing a 9 or STFU please. Dyno's don't mean jack sh1t, the proof is in the pudding. So tell us then, just what is its fastest time?


How about you bash it squarely up your date? What will your post read once the car has run a 9? What about an 8?

People get so caught up in other people's business that they forget the facts of the matter. The only fact I can see is that this is one seriously tough car. If it drove off the line and recorded a 2.0sec 60' time it could STILL shit a nine in.

Don't be surprised if you see Mark himself behind the wheel soon enough. You may well be eating your self-important words then!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

For sure its a very very very tough dyno queen and no doubt will do some awesome times, but for the time being its RH9 badge etc may as well say "14.0 @ 98mph" for all I care. I can't wait to hear how it goes when it does finally hit the strip, no doubt it will go very very fast.

I'm surprised you are sticking up for it considering how often you've come down on people speculating on the times they can run.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

2rismo said:


> How about you bash it squarely up your date? What will your post read once the car has run a 9? What about an 8?
> 
> People get so caught up in other people's business that they forget the facts of the matter. The only fact I can see is that this is one seriously tough car. If it drove off the line and recorded a 2.0sec 60' time it could STILL shit a nine in.
> 
> Don't be surprised if you see Mark himself behind the wheel soon enough. You may well be eating your self-important words then!



How about 'shutting the **** up' and coming back when the car has run a 9?

Until then, keep talking out of your backside about how the car and do this, do that, or give you a hard-on while running on the dyno. 

The car has done **** all on the strip, so stick that where the sun doesn't shine and stop with all the 'it will run 9's, it will run 8's'. The car is a mid 10 second car, as proved on the strip. 

If you dyno retards want to be taken seriously, then go and run a 9 and earn that damn sticker.


----------



## Willo (Feb 2, 2005)

You people are pathetic. Mark runs a 7 and you all cry foul about the track being downhill, using the wrong fuel, the car being the wrong colour, the sun and moon weren't aligned so the time doesn't count etc.. Mark then builds a dyno proven 1200+hp RB26 and you all want to cry about the stickers the car has on it??

I don't think I can state it any more clearly, this is a *dyno* thread, *not* a drag thread. When RH9 runs some full noise numbers feel free to have your two cents about the times then. But until then, take your keyboard warrior chest thumpings somewhere else.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Willo said:


> You people are pathetic. Mark runs a 7 and you all cry foul about the track being downhill, using the wrong fuel, the car being the wrong colour, the sun and moon weren't aligned so the time doesn't count etc.. Mark then builds a dyno proven 1200+hp RB26 and you all want to cry about the stickers the car has on it??
> 
> I don't think I can state it any more clearly, this is a *dyno* thread, *not* a drag thread. When RH9 runs some full noise numbers feel free to have your two cents about the times then. But until then, take your keyboard warrior chest thumpings somewhere else.


Theres no doubt what mark is doing is awesome mate. But people are just saying leave the rh9 stickers off it until is does the inevatable and runs a 9.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

rb30r34 said:


> people are just saying leave the rh9 stickers off it until is does the inevatable and runs a 9.



Exactly!!

Well said, that man :thumbsup:


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

Boosted said:


> How about 'shutting the **** up' and coming back when the car has run a 9?
> 
> Until then, keep talking out of your backside about how the car and do this, do that, or give you a hard-on while running on the dyno.
> 
> ...


Is that right, champ? How about this then. Tell me the exact nature of the RH9 sticker and what it is supposed to represent then tell me how much stock the original creators of the concept put in the idea more than a decade later.

In short, it means next to nothing and it was only a Japanese workshop deal in the first place. I think you need to get over it, mate. You're the only one putting massive stock in something that the creators of probably don't remember even exists.

How about you find your own battles to fight or even better, get stuck into your own car and build something that others will find as appealing as this awesome car.

In short, wake up and try and relax a little. It'll be good for your health.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

2rismo said:


> Is that right, champ? How about this then. Tell me the exact nature of the RH9 sticker and what it is supposed to represent then tell me how much stock the original creators of the concept put in the idea more than a decade later.
> 
> In short, it means next to nothing and it was only a Japanese workshop deal in the first place. I think you need to get over it, mate. You're the only one putting massive stock in something that the creators of probably don't remember even exists.
> 
> ...



:lamer:

Yawn

I don't need to do anything, 'champ'. After all, I'm not the one that's implying I'm a member of the RH9 club by displaying a sticker I haven't earnt, am I.

When you've quite finished brown nosing the owner of a mid 10 second car, perhaps you'd like to.............................I don't know.......................perhaps get a life? 



:chuckle:


----------



## DiRTgarage (Oct 5, 2007)

DO YOU PEOPLE NOT GET IT.....????

RH9 IS A WORKSHOP CLUB....THE CONCEPT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH A PARTICULAR CAR....ITS THE WORKSHOP.

The RH9 plates were on the car before John even owned it...if you want to blame anyone its Jason DeGrandis the previous owner of the car...he even put the sticker on it.

This was all done when the car was worked on at Croydon Racing...a RH9 acredited workshop...because i ran the time under RH9 regulations in TWO.06L or twoogle as its known...not even GTR-700 could make a complete pass on the street Nitto's under 10 seconds.

Give it a rest as some of you obviously have no idea what you are talking about. Get off your keyboards and go and build your own 9 second street car.

Back to chatting about the world 4WD chassis dyno record holder please.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

DiRTgarage said:


> DO YOU PEOPLE NOT GET IT.....????
> 
> RH9 IS A WORKSHOP CLUB....THE CONCEPT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH A PARTICULAR CAR....ITS THE WORKSHOP.
> 
> ...




Errr, excuse me, who said that is a world record? I bet the Heat Treatments R32 makes more power, in fact I know it does.


You ran that R34 into the 9's, did you?


----------



## DiRTgarage (Oct 5, 2007)

Boosted said:


> Errr, excuse me, who said that is a world record? I bet the Heat Treatments R32 makes more power, in fact I know it does.
> 
> 
> You ran that R34 into the 9's, did you?


You still don't know what your on about...i said chassis dyno. Everyone who has knowledge of HT GTR knows that Andre (his tuner) uses a dynopak hub dyno. What you may think you know and what is actual fact are far removed from each other.
Both Mainline and Dyno Dynamics recognise this figure as the world benchmark.

You need to research a little, before you shoot yourself in the foot yet again.. the car i built and drove into the 9's is my R32 GTR.

lets leave this behind us now please.


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

i would like to see one off this engine that have so much power on a
engine dyno to se how much power they really do.

Mats


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Before i get too excited about my dyno results, is this 'world record' flywheel or wheels figures? for a gtr on a chassis dyno?

Rob


----------



## 260Z (Jun 2, 2008)

Matsson said:


> i would like to see one off this engine that have so much power on a
> engine dyno to se how much power they really do.
> 
> Mats


I agree with Matsson.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Jason DeGrandis - that's the fellow. I'm sure this is the car that used to be on Mario's site.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

m6beg said:


> Yea who is it?
> 
> 
> Mick


You know. Mario is the chap who did what your doing now, only years ago. :wavey:


----------



## DiRTgarage (Oct 5, 2007)

tweenierob said:


> Before i get too excited about my dyno results, is this 'world record' flywheel or wheels figures? for a gtr on a chassis dyno?
> 
> Rob


Rob, Mainline and Dyno Dynamics believe this is the chassis dyno record i.e. wheels.


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

Boosted said:


> :lamer:
> 
> Yawn
> 
> ...


All you've done with your ridiculous carry-on is prove that you haven't the faintest idea what you're talking about. There's no brown-nosing going on here. I just can't stand asshats like yourself thinking their opinion matters when they're simply inventing facts to suit themselves. You don't know what 'RH9' is all about, you have no respect for your betters and you are clearly one of the many bottom-dwellers that inhabit internet forums solely to shoot down those who 'do' rather than 'talk'.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

DiRTgarage said:


> Rob, Mainline and Dyno Dynamics believe this is the chassis dyno record i.e. wheels.


Lol i thought i was too lucky lol 

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

DiRTgarage said:


> You still don't know what your on about...i said chassis dyno. Everyone who has knowledge of HT GTR knows that Andre (his tuner) uses a dynopak hub dyno.


Hub dynos fit into the "chassis dyno" class, HT have this record up in trumps. I'd hazard a guess that Mark Jacobsons own GTR would have been tuned on a rolling road dyno?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Howsie said:


> You know. Mario is the chap who did what your doing now, only years ago. :wavey:


He never did what we have done:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mick


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

m6beg said:


> He never did what we have done:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Mick


You mean go bloody quick?


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

m6beg said:


> He never did what we have done:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Mick


Yeah he built his car, not bought


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Dynamix said:


> Yeah he built his car, not bought


Wrong again. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Howsie said:


> You mean go bloody quick?


I am only having the crack. His car was Awesome.

I remember watching it on you tube when my wife got our first skyline.

I said to her one day we will have a car as fast as that. Never in my wildest dreams did i think we would be quicker


Mick


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

m6beg said:


> Wrong again. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Mick


He ran your times three years ago? :clap: :bowdown1:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Dynamix said:


> He ran your times three years ago? :clap: :bowdown1:


Nope wrong again.:thumbsup:

Have a good think to yourself now before posting.


Mick.:thumbsup:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

m6beg said:


> I am only having the crack. His car was Awesome.
> 
> I remember watching it on you tube when my wife got our first skyline.
> 
> ...


I know. And you know that I know and that I am and you know that.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Howsie said:


> I know. And you know that I know and that I am and you know that.


Good stuff:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mick.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

m6beg said:


> Nope wrong again.:thumbsup:
> 
> Have a good think to yourself now before posting.
> 
> ...


He didnt say he'd do 250mph in it? He doesn't call anything " the daddy ". He rev'd his car to 13,000rpm? Merry christmas  :thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Dynamix said:


> He didnt say he'd do 250mph in it? He doesn't call anything " the daddy ". He rev'd his car to 13,000rpm? Merry christmas  :thumbsup:




That's were he went wrong then dude.:thumbsup:

I will be dreaming of a WHITE Christmas.

All the best to you mate.

Merry Xmas and have a good new year:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mick


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Anyway, back on topic.. (sorry can a mod or someone tel me how to make a thumbnail or reduce image size?)

YouTube - RH9 FINAL BATTLE 08


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

m6beg said:


> That's were he went wrong then dude.:thumbsup:
> 
> I will be dreaming of a WHITE Christmas.
> 
> ...



Actually the last straw for mario and gtr700 was when he was trying to get a better gearbox through another workshop and it all went sour.. but the good news is the car is making a comeback in a big way. Speaking of which, what the spec of your car at the moment, and whats the plan to get into the 7's?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Dynamix said:


> Actually the last straw for mario and gtr700 was when he was trying to get a better gearbox through another workshop and it all went sour.. but the good news is the car is making a comeback in a big way. Speaking of which, what the spec of your car at the moment, and whats the plan to get into the 7's?


Just keeping it the same. There is loads of power left.

It's just down to me launching it.

Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Is that any better for you Dynamix???


Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Nice pic........I thought there was a fair bit of NOS going on in this car and the other R32 when they laid 900+wkw? Or am I mistaken?

Rob


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Dunno about that bit Rob, but from what I can make out of the dyno sheet, was it doing equivalent to about 155Km/H before it came on boost? No indication of what gearbox its running, or diffs (still the 34's?) but it perhaps suggest the car needs lots of revs to get that turbo moving. Which may go some way to explain its poor 1/4 times, the gearshifts might be dropping revs below the boost thresh hold.

DaveG


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Big nitrous will wake big turbos up.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Agree Sean, but that curve didn't look like it had a nitro kick in it. Its relatively progressive and smooth, unless they have got a top notch controller managing it all.

DaveG


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Thats hugely impressive if that is without Nitrous Oxide assistance. Well, even more hugely impressive!


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

With or without nitrous. Thats like people arguing with our without turbos. Its big power no doubt. There is only so much you can do to 2.6 liters 2568cc to get it to make that kind of specific output.

As far as the chart. No real overlay. I also don't know how that dyno works. Some will only let a car accelerate so fast. 

If we could see torque, and horsepower vs rpm we might see some nitrous.

As far as nitrous goes. The guys from Cryodon Wholesalers went 8.55 @ 165 quiet a few years ago with a T88 and a big shot of nitrous. I like it. Makes you go faster if you can respect it.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Did I miss something, I didn't think anyone was criticising the use of nitrous (or lack thereof) - I think it was generally assumed it was running a healthy shot of NOS it just became clear that it might not have been using it, and if thats the case there is clearly more to come if they do use some!!!

With or without that is huge power already.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Oh yeah, I wasn't for 1 second knocking NOS if they used it, hell I use it all the time, great stuff.

My comment was mearly based on the fact that somewhere it said they were using nos on those dyno runs then when I looked at the pic above I couldn't see any foggers.

There's no dought that amount of power can be made on a dyno without it, but weather its very user friendly on the strip remains to be seen, alot would depend on the type of transmission used I spose......

Rob


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

I see what looks like a nitrous purge solenoid to the left of the fusebox/relay box. Its laying down. Has a hardline coming off it.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I don't think anyone has 'criticised' nitrous, simply considering the detail of that dyno curve and if there was any NOS assistance. Irrespective, the numbers are impressive.

Speculating, given that this was a dyno shootout, if the car has NOS one would assume it would be used, and used to either help spool up that turbo or top up the power peak. My query was simply the shape of the curve was very smooth and progressive with no visible nitro kick.

Sean quite rightly commented some critical 'lines' are missing like torque and power verses revs would may answer the questions.

Remember some people on here simply have analytical, enqurying minds that wish to assess detail to fully appreciate what is going on.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

On the other hand, some minds are so focused on the analysis they need a spell checker!

merely
doubt
whether
suppose

Or is that antipodean spelling, close, but not quite there, bit like those colonials types in America..................................  

Hi Rob! I'm back!

DaveG


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Lets see if this works.

Chart starts at 145 km/hr for that GT-R.

Heres a 1620 whp 3.4 liter Supra with nitrous at 40 psi.










If they started at 100 mph, it would be pretty smooth. Not real smooth. Pretty smooth. 

ABM 3.4L stroker w/ Titan kit
ABM 3mm Race head w/ SP crane cams
VWR intake manifold
AB Twin 67 Ptrim w/ .81 ar tubro kit
ABM 5'' exhaust
AEM EMS
Tilton Quad Disc clutch
Twin bottle NX direct port kit

Nitrous Tune @ 40psi by Justin Nenni (Only the BEST!!)


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

tyndago said:


> Lets see if this works.
> 
> Chart starts at 145 km/hr for that GT-R.
> 
> ...


Are the runs done in DIN? 

Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

ATCO said:


> Hi Rob! I'm back!
> 
> DaveG


Bout bludy tyme mait, thort ewe wuz sleapin thear fore ay whyle, bout tyme ewe stuk ur noze bak ere in styrd syme syte agayn :thumbsup:

Were's the spell check on this bloody thing anyway mate?? 

Back to business, yes there is a NOS solinoid by the fuse box, once those lazy Aussies get up (they are 3 hours behind us Kiwi's) I'm sure someone can confirm if NOS was used on either of the 900wkw+ cars.

Dosn't make any difference if they didn't, or if they did, just be interesting to know one way or tother.......

I watched one of the vids again and I didn't hear a purge just before the run or before power came on although, if you watch it close, it did seem to be real lazy then all of a sudden really surge forward and then pull a few more 1000 rpm which I wouldn't have expected if it was without NOS as I would have thought the power band would be very narrow and peeky and not alot of rpm pulled once the boost hit hard????.

Rob


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Good call Sean, but the curve on the 34 car is a pretty persuasive smooth 'S' and it starts at around 100, which I guess is 100hp? Yours by 100 horizontal scale (miles/hr?)has already hit 500HP (not just because its a 3.4L) plus has the familiar lumps and bumps firstly when it (and nitrous?)comes on and then at the top when I guess the fuelling is struggling? 

Good curve by the way, would love that amount of torque in mine.

DaveG


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

ATCO said:


> Good call Sean, but the curve on the 34 car is a pretty persuasive smooth 'S' and it starts at around 100, which I guess is 100hp? Yours by 100 horizontal scale (miles/hr?)has already hit 500HP (not just because its a 3.4L) plus has the familiar lumps and bumps firstly when it (and nitrous?)comes on and then at the top when I guess the fuelling is struggling?
> 
> Good curve by the way, would love that amount of torque in mine.
> 
> DaveG


Ahhhhhh for **** sake the two of you dont know wt talk is bro. 



Mick


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

I just had to post this:










The first one was uncorrected, the next one is corrected.










Not my car or pictures. From over here. I was just looking for a nutty with nitrous dyno chart.
Supraforums.com


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Which brings us back Rob to Sean's comment about torque/power v rev graphs would be useful!

That power curve looks like the plateau runs from about 175 to 205Km/h but then they stop. I would expect it to run way over 205Km/h as it would make that by at least the 660foot mark. Maybe it looks smooth because the bottom scale has been stretched out?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

ATCO said:


> r 205Km/h as it would make that by at least the 660foot mark. Maybe it looks smooth because the bottom scale has been stretched out?



What about load and gears ? You really don't see as much load or boost in first gear as you will see in say 3rd, 4th, 5th gear. 

When we are talking a rather large turbo like this one, on a 2.6 liter engine, shes a little slow to respond. If they are running a small amount of nitrous, like a single fogger - 150 , you really don't see it.

Pump it up to 250 or so and you will see it.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Dumb question but just keen to understand a bit more about nos as i've never used it to date.

In terms of boost how do you stop the introduction of nos spiking the boost upwards to potentially dangerous levels?

ie/ car runs 2.5 bar boost happily producing a pretend 1200 bhp but with nos at 2.5 on paper should achieve 1400 bhp if it was a big enough system but could you keep that 2.5 bar boost constant or would you see it spike to say 2.7 or more & risk things going a bit pear shaped?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Hmm, I take your point. Had assumed the run was using possibly 3rd, or 4th gear given speed. Wouldn't even a 150 blip the curve though? I know a monster turbo like that would be laggy but once the NOS rush hit the blades surely something would be seen on the graph as it surges? Otherwise the effect is so minimal it isn't doing the job!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

trackday addict said:


> Dumb question but just keen to understand a bit more about nos as i've never used it to date.
> 
> In terms of boost how do you stop the introduction of nos spiking the boost upwards to potentially dangerous levels?
> 
> ie/ car runs 2.5 bar boost happily producing a pretend 1200 bhp but with nos at 2.5 on paper should achieve 1400 bhp if it was a big enough system but could you keep that 2.5 bar boost constant or would you see it spike to say 2.7 or more & risk things going a bit pear shaped?


Best thing to do is PM Tweenierob John. Its got to be done correct or well enough said.


Mick


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

John, as the driver monkey its better you don't think about what can happen when its either set up wrong or goes wrong, But trust me, when it does you'll be the first to know! 

NOS deserves to be handled with respect, it can be a good friend used correctly.

But not to worry, I'm sure Mark will cover it under warranty............ :chuckle:


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

trackday addict said:


> In terms of boost how do you stop the introduction of nos spiking the boost upwards to potentially dangerous levels?
> 
> ie/ car runs 2.5 bar boost big enough system but could you keep that 2.5 bar boost constant or would you see it spike to say 2.7 or more & risk things going a bit pear shaped?


If the boost controller works correctly, then it controls the boost right ? If the boost is on the way up, the boost controller should bring it down. If it doesn't then you don't have enough wastegate on it.

As far as 2.7 spikes, if you are running 2.5 bar , 2.7 isn't dangerous.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

John, basically like Sean said, other than you also have to add a shed load more fuel and remember that the NOS itself effectively adds to your 'boost' too. Don't know if I explained that right!

The secret is in the set up, as every tuner will tell you!

DaveG


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

:chuckle: you boys !! - i've not even spoken to mark properly about nos yet !

Have got no intention of running it until we have maxed out the boost first & a fair bit more to add yet then will look at it 

Maybe i'm wrong but i thought bringing a decent amount of nos (say 250 shot +) in increases the amount of boost & the trade off usually has to be slightly less boost + nos ??

Be interested to see if thats correct or not in reality & also reliability?


----------



## DiRTgarage (Oct 5, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Oh yeah, I wasn't for 1 second knocking NOS if they used it, hell I use it all the time, great stuff.
> 
> My comment was mearly based on the fact that somewhere it said they were using nos on those dyno runs then when I looked at the pic above I couldn't see any foggers.
> 
> ...


Yes Rob NOS was used albeit a small shot using a single fogger well before the TB.

The car runs a Peter Hollinger built sequential 6 speed.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

John, its partly about how much, but critically the when/where - because you need to think about what your objective is in using it and where it can assist. At launch, faster spool, more power, lots more power (at say mid-top end of strip) etc. etc. It isn't about just pushing the button because you feel like it (reading this Jeff?).

So it requires analysis of the run, what is happening at the various stages and where NOS would be beneficial. It can be multi-stage with a really smart system if that was the best solution, not just a crude 'lets dump 250 in at launch and keep it on all the way'. Well I spose (circa Rob 2008) you could do that, in which case make it a 600 shot, but it maybe isn't the best solution.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Great thread this. We can talk about anything.

Xbox anyone??? 


Mick


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Nitrous is finicky. You have to have bottle pressures right, otherwise you get rich and lean conditions. If you can do it all with boost, do it with boost. If you need an extra 100 hp right now, nitrous works.

NOS is a brand. Nitrous oxide systems. There are many brands , and they are just one of them.

You can do single small foggers, plate systems, multi-stage systems. There are some nutty setups that guys run here in the states. 250 out of the hole, then another 250, and 400 more after its settled. 

Old Montes on junkyard motors at the street races running 3 stages on a small tire. Standing them on the bumper. Good stuff.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Dave - you are 100% correct in terms of correct application & perceived benefits & that can only be gleaned from a lot of datalogging analysis eg/ we need to bring it in for launch & 2nd gear or as an example we need more power & mph 2nd half of the track. 
I understand options in terms of progressive controllers & seperate ecus if required etc or old fashioned dump it all in approach.
more interested to find out the reality of those that have or do run the systems in terms of what they see happening to boost with nos being part of the equation.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

m6beg said:


> Ahhhhhh for **** sake the two of you dont know wt talk is bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Mick



Good god luck what this thread has done to my Street cred.

When you swear you Swear and don't mind taking the punishment no probs with it at all.

But when you use it in the frame of mind like i was i think its wrong.

Sad.

I will sleep over it and if i wake up the same as i am now then i will use my Serious infraction and have be done with it. 


Mick:thumbsup:


You have received an infraction at GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear m6beg,

You have received an infraction at GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum.

Reason: Circumventing the swear filter
-------
...in this thread...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/109243-go...-record-8.html
-------

This infraction is worth 1 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires. Serious infractions will never expire.

All the best,
GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

m6beg said:


> Great thread this. We can talk about anything.
> 
> Xbox anyone???
> 
> ...


Ahhh. Another driver monkey whose tuner wisely repeats "don't worry about that Mick, I've got it covered, just drive" 

And he does! Looking forward to seeing that 7 from you Mick. :thumbsup:

DaveG


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

And looking around some more , shows how much attention I am giving nitrous.

Bottle pressure controller - Holley Performance Products P.O.D. (Pressure On Demand) Nitrous Pressure Controller 14180NOS

Progressive nitrous controller with touch screen - Holley Performance Products Launcher Progressive Nitrous Controller with LCD touch screen 15975NOS


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Sorry Mick, I take it back, Tweenie obviously hadn't got your 'infraction' covered!

Chill mate, its a stupid computer remember programmed to spot those naughty words.

Perhaps we could start a thread with each of us posting a word (and sacrificing a point)until we have identified the full list in the look up table?

Second apology, off topic - back to the previous subject matter


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Don't tell me Sean.

The R35 ECU is a pig to crack and can only crudely be by-passed/fooled to a very limited degree. S0d it, bolt the big nitrous kit on.

As an aside, have we agreed what the 34 was doing, or are we waiting of the Oz's waking up to post the Torque and Power graphs?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

DirtGarage guy said it was a single fogger before the TB. So if its small enough, you really don't see that big spike. 

Yes R35 GT-R , fogger on each side. I knew where some press cars were, pre-sale in the US. I wanted to "borrow" one for a day or so. See how quick it would really go. 

I have a bit of R35 info. Things I shouldn't have.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

trackday addict said:


> more interested to find out the reality of those that have or do run the systems in terms of what they see happening to boost with nos being part of the equation.


John, we usually run a 75hp single fogger, purely for spooling and instant response/torque off the line, it doesn't effect peek hp very much when you already have 1000-1200bhp.

In a normal manual car, when you leave hard and hit the NOS as you leave, there is just an instant surge of torque, bogging is a thing of the past and if you have the clutch and the tyres to hold it, your car leaves hard and strong, without the small shot, especially with a big turbo and traction, alot of guys bog or have sudden drops in torque as they leave.

With the auto car, with a big turbo, staging quickly and getting boost up in a suitable amount of time on the transbrake is basicly impossible without the NOS.

Its a shame we have to carry extra weight in the car when we have NOS especially when we don't actually use the NOS once we leave the start line so we arn't actually improving our time/mph with it, just how quick we can stage, maybe we could carry the extra weight during staging then dump the 90kg onto the track as we let go the transbrake, I think that would be a much better idea :clap:

We find we gain about 2-3psi peek boost with a small shot but that can easily be dialed back with your boost controller if you wish.

Its really just to make whatever you want to happen, happen RIGHT NOW, I don't use it to make more hp, more boost can do that, I just use it to make low down and midrange torque and give response to what might otherwise be an unresponsive engine.

Its not easy to set up and tune right and alot of people get it horribly wrong and have all sorts of problems so if you are considering using it, make sure who ever sets it up and maps it REALLY knows what they are doing,

Rob


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

m6beg said:


> Good god luck what this thread has done to my Street cred.
> 
> When you swear you Swear and don't mind taking the punishment no probs with it at all.
> 
> ...


J4ZZ :chuckle:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

cheers Rob, 
so you do see an increase on boost even with that small shot?
So interesting one for me is that yes you can take boost to whatever safe limit you can without the head lifting & then you could look at nos but in effect might have to knock the boost back a touch.

what kind of mid range torque advantage would the nos have over the higher boost that you could run without it? (appreciate it's fairly instant in terms of effect)



R.I.P.S NZ said:


> We find we gain about 2-3psi peek boost with a small shot but that can easily be dialed back with your boost controller if you wish.
> 
> Rob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

paul cawson said:


> J4ZZ :chuckle:



Paul


Is that the same as J/-\ZZ ?

:chuckle:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

trackday addict said:


> cheers Rob,
> so you do see an increase on boost even with that small shot?


Yes, usually 2-3psi peek




trackday addict said:


> what kind of mid range torque advantage would the nos have over the higher boost that you could run without it? (appreciate it's fairly instant in terms of effect)


MASSIVE gains in lowdown and midrange torque because you are adding the "fixed" gain where ever you like, the sooner you hit it, the better the result.

As and example, On a big single turbo RB30 with a 850whp tune at 8500rpm, we added a 75 shot at 3000rpm and had 500whp and 30psi boost by just 3700rpm :chuckle:

The peek whp went up only about 50whp but it added so much boost and torque to the graph so early it was just crazy.

Rob


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

m6beg said:


> Is that any better for you Dynamix???
> 
> 
> Mick


Yes, you sweet thing mick.

Mat.


----------



## R-Rated (Dec 16, 2008)

rob yes rh9 was using nitrous on that dyno run and as im sure you would know hitting the rev limiter with nos isnt the smartest thing to do. it can quite often cause a split intercooler/plenum and in extreme cases engine damage and being at the autosalon during final battle,someone seems to have hit the rev limiter.

DYNAMIX you said gtr700 is coming back in a big way???? whats the meant mean? you know something that we dont??:wavey:


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> xample, On a big single turbo RB30 with a 850whp tune at 8500rpm, we added a 75 shot at 3000rpm and had 500whp and 30psi boost by just 3700rpm :chuckle:
> The peek whp went up only about 50whp but it added so much boost and torque to the graph so early it was just crazy.


When we first used it on Big Bird, we were using a direct port setup. Minimum on direct port is about 20 a hole, before the jets get a bit too small. Once we got the lines all equalized in length, it hit correct. Stock RB26 , 2530's and nitrous. When the nitrous came on, the dyno chart went about straight up to 600 at the wheels, and stayed up there until we finished the run. 

I tagged the limiter once on the nitrous, and its pretty nasty. You want to avoid it. I thought the car was hooked, pressed the pedal down the rest of the way to turn it on with the WOT switch, and the tires lit up.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

NOS and limiters don't mix so we always have the NOS cut out before the limiter, its so easy to do I can't see any reason RH9 wouldn't have it set like that??? especially at a dyno comp where someone else might be running it up for them.

Rob


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

Where'd the gas come in on this puppy? 

This shows the tendency for the line to shoot skyward and the boost to come up despite being set lower on the boost controller.

It might be less noticeable on an engine with a massive turbo where the power would be going nearly straight up anyway, especially if the gas came in after the turbo was on its vertical charge.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Lies, you stilled VTEC!!


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

lol


----------



## DiRTgarage (Oct 5, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> NOS and limiters don't mix so we always have the NOS cut out before the limiter, its so easy to do I can't see any reason RH9 wouldn't have it set like that??? especially at a dyno comp where someone else might be running it up for them.
> 
> Rob


The rumour that a nitrous backfire split the intercooler is incorrect. The M800 controlling the nitrous is programmed to shut off 500rpm before the rev limiter.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

DiRTgarage said:


> The rumour that a nitrous backfire split the intercooler is incorrect. The M800 controlling the nitrous is programmed to shut off 500rpm before the rev limiter.


You wont get any better than the M800 thats for sure.

When i save up i will get one of these:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Rumours mean you are doing well.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Good luck to you.:clap::clap::clap:


Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Rumours mean you are doing well.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Mick


We don't seem to hear any rumours about you Mick, Is it cause your the first to tell everyone whats happening before your even started?? :chuckle::chuckle::bowdown1::bowdown1:

Much better we get it from the horses mouth anyway, saves any wrong information getting round :thumbsup:

PS, I hear your up to some pretty cool tricks with the white on the off season? opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> We don't seem to hear any rumours about you Mick, Is it cause your the first to tell everyone whats happening before your even started?? :chuckle::chuckle::bowdown1::bowdown1:
> 
> Much better we get it from the horses mouth anyway, saves any wrong information getting round :thumbsup:
> 
> PS, I hear your up to some pretty cool tricks with the white on the off season? opcorn:opcorn:



Only Rumours Rob Only Rumours :thumbsup:


Mick


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

m6beg said:


> Only Rumours Rob Only Rumours :thumbsup:


Any new rumours on the next lemon squeezing :nervous:


----------



## DiRTgarage (Oct 5, 2007)

what would be the highest number of GTR's from the same workshop running single digit times on the one day ?


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

I reckon 3 - very soon.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

DiRTgarage said:


> what would be the highest number of GTR's from the same workshop running single digit times on the one day ?


Endless would be right up there i think. Those guys in the 9 second bracket race all the time together.. Rick, how many?


----------



## DiRTgarage (Oct 5, 2007)

2rismo said:


> I reckon 3 - very soon.


we are aiming for 4...

the little black duck to keep running 7's

me and john in the low 9's high 8's

and Harry in the high 9's

and you if you stop being a fanboi and join the team with your RWD nugget.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Dynamix said:


> Endless would be right up there i think. Those guys in the 9 second bracket race all the time together.. Rick, how many?


hahahahahahahaha

Good one.:clap::clap:

Ask Matts.


Mick


----------



## DiRTgarage (Oct 5, 2007)

m6beg said:


> hahahahahahahaha
> 
> Good one.:clap::clap:
> 
> ...


lol...im sure he'd agree...hehe


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Thats because he's not on one of our downhill wind assisted sub 400m drag strips?


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

Dynamix said:


> Endless would be right up there i think. Those guys in the 9 second bracket race all the time together.. Rick, how many?


Don´t know what to say, if i say anything about Rick and endless-r maybe
they are going to lock this thread to so its better if you check out this link
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/109306-rick-endless-r-amatuers.html

Mats


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Matsson said:


> Don´t know what to say, if i say anything about Rick and endless-r maybe
> they are going to lock this thread to so its better if you check out this link
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/109306-rick-endless-r-amatuers.html
> 
> Mats


Well maybe we should keep it on topic and talk about " RH9 " R34 GT-R and the massive dyno figure then..


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

DiRTgarage said:


> we are aiming for 4...
> 
> the little black duck to keep running 7's
> 
> ...


Forgot about Harry. Oops!

Team Godzilla fanboi hey? Sounds interesting! :runaway:


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Matsson said:


> Don´t know what to say, if i say anything about Rick and endless-r maybe
> they are going to lock this thread to so its better if you check out this link
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/109306-rick-endless-r-amatuers.html
> 
> Mats


Mats and Mick

Have you forgot we did this? 






AND this






And THIS






And this






plus these "If we were just any shop, I doubt we would have HKS drag car in..
or their infamous R32 and Trust 900hp R32GTR...and that badge I added in photos, you cant buy them...you are given them because you compeated against the best....Yes we lost in the final vs HKS R32 GTR...but we also knocked out all other shops to get a shot at HKS.

















I also know there is one of our cars in the UK that seems to be doing very well, and has done so for a few years...

And a few others who were very keen to jump on the band wagon...a few facts about endless-r.
Endless-r made more hideck engines than any other tuner in Japan....
Endless-r have the HKS hideck power record set in 2001 tested by HKS racing and ran 1280hp on race gas.
Endless-r were the first shop to use twin TD06-25G set up, vouched for by Hirami san at Trust...unheard of in Japan. 
Endless-r were one of only a handful of GTR shops who could run an 8sec pass in a street GTR.

And can go on all night, so back to the question we were asked...

Yes we have lots of customers who run 9sec passed, and this year endless won the JDDA open class final! 2.7ltr engine with TD06-25g, a holinger, some nos....normal crank, next year hopefully he will run 8sec in the street class also, as his 9.020 can be bettered.

Rick


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

Bullshit as usual, i am not finished with you yet, after the hollidays i am going to put a new thread about how you can get nearly 1200ps on the fuel system and the turbos i had. 

Mats


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Matsson said:


> Bullshit as usual, i am not finished with you yet, after the hollidays i am going to put a new thread about how you can get nearly 1200ps on the fuel system and the turbos i had.
> 
> Mats


So we made the 1000.5 RWHP up did we? What is minimum 20% loss on dynojet? 


As for injectors, and turbos Mats, its obviously a subject you find hard to understand.
You seem to forget one thing here, and I hope you will understand that we did that we didnt just talk about what could be done, *we did it*. 
Thats what makes your whole "claim" so adorable:thumbsup:

Merry xmas


----------



## DiRTgarage (Oct 5, 2007)

will you two take it outside please


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

EndlessR said:


> So we made the 1000.5 RWHP up did we? What is minimum 20% loss on dynojet?
> 
> 
> As for injectors, and turbos Mats, its obviously a subject you find hard to understand.
> ...


What the fock are you talking about we did that we didnt just talk about what could be done, *we did it*. What you did was that you focked the engine so keep up the good work and i will put a new thread so we dont
destroy this thread.

Mats


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Matsson said:


> What the fock are you talking about we did that we didnt just talk about what could be done, *we did it*. What you did was that you focked the engine so keep up the good work and i will put a new thread so we dont
> destroy this thread.
> 
> Mats


Its difficult to try and make it even more basic, what Is it you dont get/understand??...yet again....

On with this thread sorry for spoiling it. :chairshot

Rick


----------



## fr0sty (Nov 28, 2007)

enough with the bashing guy's christmass is supose to be about peace and good spirit.. leave the bullshit elsewhere!!! and go on with the thread


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

read the original thread and am horrified at the amount of cash Mats threw your way, and i am afraid that negativity always imprints a deeper mark then all the things you sorry i mean endless have achieved


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Micky Hanson said:


> read the original thread and am horrified at the amount of cash Mats threw your way, and i am afraid that negativity always imprints a deeper mark then all the things you sorry i mean endless have achieved


Either you glasses are broken, or you must be mistaken thinking this is an endless vs mats thread, if you feel that strongly about it and need to make a post, go do it in that thread. Does eveyone understand that this thread (which is now wrecked) is not a ****ing slinging match between mats and endless, have it out somewhere the both of you and the supporters, and have some respect for the original posters thread.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)




----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

It does at least keep the thread alive while we're waiting to hear about it earning its plates


----------

